# Seiko Replacement Bezel



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Seiko SKXA35 (yellow diver). I thiught Noah Fuller or Yobokies did replacement bezels. But it seems only inserts... I fancied an Omega type sloping bezel for a bit less of an industrial look. Does anyone know of replacement bezels that slope?

Steve


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I believe that Rolex aftermarket bezels fit on the SKX series divers


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Jason

That's interesting. I saw the Seadweller and wonder if anyone knows where I might get one of these 'aftermarket' bezels? I think it would give the Seiko diver a unique look.

Steve


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that Cousins do some "Rolly" bezels.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I believe that Rolex aftermarket bezels fit on the SKX series divers


isn't there a thread on the other side about that??? looked pretty cool too.....



> I think it would give the Seiko diver a unique look.


....no....its already been done 

anything that can be done with a seiko diver has already been done.....ive even seen a 6309 with genuine comex dial put into it....seriously, the dial has got to be worth a few grand on its own.......

have a look at some of the hommages about....i think i heard that the alpha range of ripoffs subs will fit a 007/6309


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm confused! I thought the OP was asking about a replacement bezel, not a bezel insert? I'd be surprised if a bezel (not insert) would interchange between a Rolex and a Seiko but if it can I'd also be interested to read about it.



mrteatime said:


> have a look at some of the hommages about....i think i heard that the alpha range of ripoffs subs will fit a 007/6309


I'm pretty sure though that you can't interchange a 6309 bezel with a 007 so I guess you must be talking about the inserts?

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

DaveS said:


> I'm confused! I thought the OP was asking about a replacement bezel, not a bezel insert? I'd be surprised if a bezel (not insert) would interchange between a Rolex and a Seiko but if it can I'd also be interested to read about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep.....a rolex bezel, not insert will fit onto a 007....only a slight modification needs to be done to do this....

the 007 and 6309 bezels aren't interchangable, but your correct in the bezel inserts will


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

OK - curious and curiouser... I was talking of the bezel not the insert. Does anyone have a link to the modification for an aftermarket Rolly?

Steve


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

steveparry said:


> OK - curious and curiouser... I was talking of the bezel not the insert. Does anyone have a link to the modification for an aftermarket Rolly?
> 
> Steve


 i was talking 'bout the bezel

have a search on tz-uk


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Mr Teatime; that looks exactly as I'd hoped it might! I did a search on TZ but get: "You do not have the required post count to view this forum" - a new policy I believe. So still searching for the mod procedure.


----------

